# Pikes Peak Retriever Club FT



## MoJo (Mar 24, 2004)

Does anyone have results for this one?


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

I heard, and only heard that this is how it went in the open.

Again, this was told to me by someone NOT at the trial....

1. Dewitt Debois- Rocky
2. Schrader- ?
3. Farmer- Pudgie
4. Farmer- King

Hopefully thats right.


----------



## Biesemeiers (May 22, 2003)

I'm not sure about all of the Open results, but DeWitt did win with Rocky, and I heard Schrader 2nd, and Farmer 3rd and 4th. 

Qaul results 

1st Sandmans Ticket -- Mark Edwards
2nd Mr Oliver D Place -- Grady Peacock
3rd CK Cream's Chena Doll -- Karen Hull
4th Duncan's Brit -- Kadi Workman
RJ Watermark's Vector Potential -- Schrader 

Derby Results

1st Wham Bam's Just A Little Bit -- Amy Hunt
2nd Nebos' Onyx Tornado -- Mark Edwards
3rd Tiger's Goodness Gracious -- Steve Holgoth
4th By Golden Ponds Christmas Comet -- Mark Edwards
RJ Lil Miss Chevious -- Brian Biesemeier
Jam Revilo's Yankee Independence -- Ken Troyer 

Am was still running when we left


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Congrats Brian and Lori!! Your girl is doing OK!!  

Andy


----------



## Linda Noga (Oct 8, 2003)

*Pikes Peak*

Open
1. Dewitt Debois- Rocky 
2. Schrader- Annie - wonder why I know that placement :wink: 
3. Farmer- Pudgie 
4. Farmer- King 

don't know the jams

Linda


----------



## HisLady (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: Pikes Peak*



Linda N said:


> Open
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

